# Chevy SSR Truck first slosh



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Chevy SSR Truck first slosh - w/Photo*

Hi Gang
Heres the first slosh cast of my new Chevy SSR Truck. Photo below. Whaddya think?


Larry


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! What chassis does it fit? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Roadrner :wave: 
Thanks RR. The chassis has yet to be determined.  It was still "warm" when I took the photo. The second one is now out of the mold, so that we can "track test'em" later this week. As soon as I know which chassis, I'll let'ya know!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks great!!!

Wes


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Oh Yeah!!!*

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

Looks marvelous.... If there is a list, put me on it. I Know that I could never have the real one so a scale version will satisfy me...

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Helllllll Yeah!!!!!!!!!!
Larry! You have done it again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang 
Thanks for all the kind words. Here is a shot of it mounted on a Aurora T-Jet with Aluminum Rims. The body is to narrow for a A/FX style chassis.  I cast 2 of them, they are now both posted and track testing will begin tomorrow night on our 73 ft. 4 lane layout. What do ya think now?

ps, the body is bare resin, there ain't no paint on'er yet......


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I like it!
Are you making more?
Scott


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Larry what diecast did you use. All the ones I found where too long and would be too narrow when shrunk.

Roger Corrie


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Larry,

Looks great... when can I get a red one from you...

Tom


----------



## NatHobb (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks sharp, can't wait to see some painted up. Make sure and post pictures of the track test to!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
To answer everyones questions, Yes, I will make more after I get the prototype finished and the inner mold made. Right now, they will all be bare white resin, ready for you to paint as you wish. The Diecast was a JL diecast. An original aurora T-Jet is under it right now, I need to get a 4 gear to try under it. The initial track test went good on the 73 ft 4 lane, w/no 6 inch curves. The next "shake down run" will be on our 36"x80" "door" 2 lane "portable" layout with several 6 inch radius curves in it. The second casting is in "the paint shop" being finished up. It is painted a "french vanilla metallic" (mainly because thats all I had on hand) and it has its first 4 coats of "future" on it. I will post a photo of the pair when I get them both "finished". Thanks for all the kind worda and interest.

Live from Daytona Beach....its "Bikeweek"
Larry


----------

